# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] πωλείτε Laptop SONY Vaio

## KOKAR

Λόγω μετακόμισης σε πολυ μικρότερο σπιτι ( απο 80τ, σε 50τμ ) θα βγουν για πώληση πολλά πράγματα 
μεταξύ αυτών ειναι το παρακάτω laptop

laptop Sony VAIO σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, διπύρηνος , δίσκο 700GB, 3GB ram, webcam, wifi, 
γνήσια Windows 7 pro with label, γνήσιος φορτιστής SONY, μαζί δίνετε και ένας εξωτερικός δίσκος 3,5" 320GB  USB

θα ακολουθήσουν και όργανα εργαστηρίου οπως παλμογράφος, γεννήτρια σήματος , συχνομετρο , πολυμετρο πάγκου , ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό Υ/Τ , τροφοδοτικό πάγκου κ.λ.π

τιμη 90€
παραλαβή απο Αργυρούπολη

----------


## kioan

Η αγγελία έκλεισε. Το Laptop πωλήθηκε! 



Sent using Tapatalk

----------

